# RIP Harley Quinn



## TinysMom (Jul 30, 2009)

I didn't want to post this last Friday because the forum was grieving so much over Abby...and I felt like I needed some time myself to say goodbye privately.

Last Friday morning - Robin discovered that Harley had passed away. Words escape me as far as emotions go....this was probably one of the harder losses we've had because Harley was such a little stinker and attention-getter.

Whenever we would feed the rabbitry....he would thump until he got fed...and many times I told him that if he continued to thump - he'd be last. He'd thump even harder then.

He was an amorous little guy too - he loved to mount his oatmeal container and hump it several times per day. We gave him a stuffy and he'd mount that too - but the oatmeal container was the one he took his frustrations out on.

We have no idea why he passed - he was almost 4 if I remember right...and he'd been very healthy so we had no idea anything was wrong. It was like he laid down and went to sleep and never woke up.

I'd say "Rest in Peace" - but the honest truth is - the more appropriate saying would be "BINKY FREE" cause he rarely rested and loved to be active.























One of the lessons life has taught me lately - is to try and remember him with smiles - and not with tears. He brought so much joy to my life....he'd be upset if I cried.

So those who knew him also from my posts on the forum - remember him with smiles...ok?


----------



## Flashy (Jul 30, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw. How very incredibly gutting. I'm so deeply sorry Peg. I loved hearing about him. 

I just don't have any words. I'm so deeply sorry. That's all I can say and it doesn't even cover it.

I will remember him with smiles though because sometimes that's the best way to honour their memory. He was an awesome guy.

Binky Free Harley Quinn. Binky like never before!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't help it...I do have to cry...he was so special, Peg...I'm so sorry to hear that he passed.

Hugs to you and yours...

Binky free goofball boy!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry Peg.



ink iris:Binky Free Harley Quinnink iris:





* edit: His pictures are so cute.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 30, 2009)

we're so sorry to hear of Harley Quinn's passing. He was such a cut little man. Some of our little fur babies have such large personalities--he surely did and will be missed. Binky free at the bridge little man and thump all you want to now.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 30, 2009)

(((Peg))) I wish I had known.. Even though Abby was gone-you should have let us know then we could have grieved them together. 
Binky Free Harley.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry Peg 

I think Tiny is going to have his paws full with Harley and his endless energy!

Jan


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, Peg! I'm so sorry that Harley Quinn has gone to the Bridge. I'm sure that he's binkying his heart out, and watching over his loving mommy. ray:


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 30, 2009)

DARNIT TINY!!! [sup]_*shakes fist*_[/sup] :shame.


Rest well, Harley...you really truly were such a sweetie pie :hearts.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 30, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I'm so sorry Peg
> 
> I think Tiny is going to have his paws full with Harley and his endless energy!
> 
> Jan


I think I'm going to have to write about it....Tiny at the bridge with Puck and Harley and Miss Bea and .... well...that alone is enough to cause a bunch of mischief.

I've been debating on sharing this...and some will think I'm wrong...but I'm going to go ahead and share it anyway.

Last week I worked with an animal communicator - about Tiny and Puck. She had never read any of my stories about Tiny....at all...but she said something along the lines of "Tiny is a liason..he helps bunnies that are crossing".

I'm sure if Tiny helped Harley...he really had his paws full....


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 30, 2009)

*I am glad you finally posted. *


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 30, 2009)

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 31, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *I am glad you finally posted. *


I really really REALLY wanted a chance for the forum to mourn Abby before I posted. She left so suddenly...I just felt like we all needed time.


----------



## anneq (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this Peg - but you're right, it's better to remember all the joy they give you.

Binky-free at the bridge, little guy:magicwand:


----------



## JimD (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry Peg 

Binky free little guy.

ray::rainbow:
see you on the other side


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your handsome little boy. Binky free Harley Quinn.


----------



## jcl_24 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm sorry Peg :cry2I didn't know Harley Quinn but he looks and sounds like a handsome bundle of rabbit mischeif.

Binky FreeHandsome Bun

Love from 
Jo xx


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 1, 2009)

so sorry to hear of your loss, binky free Harley Quinn


----------



## Pipp (Aug 1, 2009)

He was such a gorgeous little harlequin. (Harlequins are the prettiest rabbits ever and hold such is special place in my heart). 

So sorry, Peg. 


sas :cry2


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2009)

So sorry Peg, I don't come in here very often. I am sorryabout Harley, at least youknow he is there waiting at the bridge for you.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Peg. :tears2:

Binky Free Harley Quinn ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I love the stinkers--they're so much fun. They're so full of live that you can't imagine them gone. Binky free, Harley!


----------



## BSAR (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh I'm sooo sorry Peg! He was such a beautiful boy! I was just thinking yesterday that I wanted a harli rabbit to name Harley Quinn and then I saw this... I am so sorry you lost him.

Binky free Harley.:rip:


----------



## gingers_giants (Aug 4, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Harley... he sure was a handsome guy!


----------

